# What’s the more adequate engineering?



## entertainment (Aug 3, 2011)

I am a student who has six days to decide which course to go, but it seems that the more I research the more confuse I get, due to the many options available.

What I want to learn is electronic / electromechanical physics (aerodynamics income etc.), ( want to lear all that i need to build electrical machines, or car computers.. etc)

With this in mind my main options are:

Mechanical engineering.

Mechatronics.

Electromechanical engineering.

Electrical engineering.

Electronic Engineering.

Could be recommended any of the prior art in view of what I want to learn? thanks


----------

